# GD Graphics Library + PHP



## hannivision (7. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe einen RedHat 9 Server.
Apache, PHP sind bereits installiert, nun brauche ich allerdings noch die GD Library ( is bereits installiert als rpm ). Doch wie kann ich kann ich diese nun in php benutzen bzw in den apache einbinden ( am besten natürlich ohne großen Aufwand  
Kann mir das vielleicht mal jemand erklären oder kennt jemand ein gutes Tutorial ?


----------



## Neurodeamon (7. Dezember 2003)

Äh? Die GD-Lib als eigenes RPM?

Die GD-Lib muß man entweder zu einem Modul kompilieren oder man hat das schon kompilierte Modul. Danach braucht man das nur noch in der php.ini einzutragen.

Da is zu wenig zu tun um ein tut dafür zu machen =)

Ein RPM dürfte das aber eingerichtet haben... was sagt denn phpinfo?


----------

